# EPA And Glyphosate



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Progressive Farmer.

Regards, Mike

https://www.dtnpf.com/agriculture/web/ag/news/crops/article/2016/05/13/house-quizzes-agency-handling-review


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Only one more reason I say they should do away with the epa.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Personally I think RU should be regulated a little tighter, the average homeowner/city person/suburbanite really has no business walking into TSC and being able to buy it. I have people all the time ask how to mix or use it after they buy a jug of it, first they want to over apply, then apply it at the wrong times, then usually don't take the proper precautions while using it, like don't stand down wind while spraying, etc.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Well they are idiots in ever bunch but they should read the label.

Pearsonaly I think the government controls to much stuff like it is.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Swv.farmer said:


> Well they are idiots in ever bunch but they should read the label.
> 
> Pearsonaly I think the government controls to much stuff like it is.


I won't argue that at all, the government is very intrusive in almost every matter, however a few things do need some kind of control.


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

Maybe I am out of line here, but while I am not generally a doomsday person or one to speculate that everything is a conspiracy, with this administration it seems like a lot more "whoops, we released information we should not have" mishaps have occurred. Kind of like it was an "accidentally/on purpose" sort of thing.

Its more of a question then a statement, but such a thing is a way of manipulation by giving the greenies ammunition that they normally would not get; just enough for them to run with, yet not enough for those who use these products to combat because the study was not finalized and is not complete officially.

As I said, maybe I am out of line and delete this post if it is. It just makes me wonder how much of these accidentally released reports are power plays and manipulation?


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

RuttedField said:


> Maybe I am out of line here, but while I am not generally a doomsday person or one to speculate that everything is a conspiracy, with this administration it seems like a lot more "whoops, we released information we should not have" mishaps have occurred. Kind of like it was an "accidentally/on purpose" sort of thing.
> 
> Its more of a question then a statement, but such a thing is a way of manipulation by giving the greenies ammunition that they normally would not get; just enough for them to run with, yet not enough for those who use these products to combat because the study was not finalized and is not complete officially.
> 
> As I said, maybe I am out of line and delete this post if it is. It just makes me wonder how much of these accidentally released reports are power plays and manipulation?


 I agree 100% giving them the ammunition


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

mlappin said:


> Personally I think RU should be regulated a little tighter, the average homeowner/city person/suburbanite really has no business walking into TSC and being able to buy it. I have people all the time ask how to mix or use it after they buy a jug of it, first they want to over apply, then apply it at the wrong times, then usually don't take the proper precautions while using it, like don't stand down wind while spraying, etc.


Everything (RU, chemicals, that TSC sells to the public) needs to have the buyer education of some sort, IMHO.

A guy I know just told my that he and his neighbor went to TSC, bought 2.5 gals of 2-4D and sprayed both of their lawns. I ask how big are your lawns and how much did you use. The answer was, both of our lots to gather a less than an acre total, he put half of it on his yard and the other half on my yard!!! I think they got the dandelions.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Personally, I believe the world's biggest problem is over-population: So I am all in favor of no labels--that way the stupid will die off!

And the second biggest problem is a dead heat between too many lawyers and too many bureaucrats. Maybe we could let them use as much roundup as they want.

(Ever really read a herbicide label? They are almost incomprehensible and, given the state of public education nowadays, I can easily see why stupid, uneducated people get themselves into trouble.)

Ralph

It's Monday, I worked all weekend, I'm tired, I'm crabby, it's cold, hay's ready to cut and rain in the forecast--Don't tick me off; the world ain't ready for a nuclear explosion of that magnitude! And, shut up NSA! I know you're listening! Or come on over here and face the music to hear how I really feel!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> Personally, I believe the world's biggest problem is over-population: So I am all in favor of no labels--that way the stupid will die off!


Problem is when the stupid over use it then the roundup or 2-4d like in the other post shows up in the local rivers or streams, the farmer is too blame, not the idiot with the dinky little yard that way over applied it or Tru Green, Chem Lawn or any other of those wankers.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

r82230 said:


> Everything (RU, chemicals, that TSC sells to the public) needs to have the buyer education of some sort, IMHO.
> 
> A guy I know just told my that he and his neighbor went to TSC, bought 2.5 gals of 2-4D and sprayed both of their lawns. I ask how big are your lawns and how much did you use. The answer was, both of our lots to gather a less than an acre total, he put half of it on his yard and the other half on my yard!!! I think they got the dandelions.


That sounds about right, I've heard homeowners use more chems than farmers, might be a myth who knows. I've told people that 1.75-2oz. of 41% Glyphosate per gallon of water is enough and they look at me like I'm crazy. They think more is better, maybe if killing brush.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Thats why I tell em too, a few ounces in a gallon of water is plenty considering your average yard sprayer is also putting it on heavier than our sprayers do.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Locally public can now only buy pre-mix herbicides. They were laying on the 24d straight rate all over and every week etc and the bigger problem house fires, the chems getting carried away with fire fighting water.

Tons of contaminated wells and of course none of them with insurance to fix 50 wrecked deep wells after a fire.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Grateful11 said:


> That sounds about right, I've heard homeowners use more chems than farmers, might be a myth who knows. I've told people that 1.75-2oz. of 41% Glyphosate per gallon of water is enough and they look at me like I'm crazy. They think more is better, maybe if killing brush.


I'll have to find it, but a girl in 4H did a study where she went around to suburbs that had a high percentage of homeowners using Tru Green, Chem Lawn, etc, they had a much higher chemical load in their surface water run off than any farm she found.

Personally our lawn has never seen weed and feed or any of that happy crap, if I have a dandelion or other weed problem I use a 2-4d solution mixed up weak, if not happy can always hit it again later. Have never fertilized either, mulching blades take care of that.


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

I would NEVER fertilize my lawn, I spend enough time as is mowing it. Even then I feel like a NASCAR Driver, putting the ole garden tractor in rabbit and making left hand laps!  Right now I am trying to invent "Slowilizer" instead! 

All pitiful attempts at humor aside, I find it really sad that w have more acres in lawn today then we do in growing food, and compounding that is the overuse of fertilizer, herbicides and insecticides on a residential scale.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

RuttedField said:


> I would NEVER fertilize my lawn, I spend enough time as is mowing it. Even then I feel like a NASCAR Driver, putting the ole garden tractor in rabbit and making left hand laps!  Right now I am trying to invent "Slowilizer" instead!
> 
> All pitiful attempts at humor aside, I find it really sad that w have more acres in lawn today then we do in growing food, and compounding that is the overuse of fertilizer, herbicides and insecticides on a residential scale.


I like the way you think. We look at like this, if it's green, as long as it's green whether it's a weed or whatever it'll be fine just mow it. We keep it mowed but don't care what's in it. I think ours has been fertilized once in 20 years, one pass with the spreader in the front yard and it was done, never again. Actually they do or did make a growth inhibitor.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

RuttedField said:


> I would NEVER fertilize my lawn, I spend enough time as is mowing it. Even then I feel like a NASCAR Driver, putting the ole garden tractor in rabbit and making left hand laps!  Right now I am trying to invent "Slowilizer" instead!
> 
> All pitiful attempts at humor aside, I find it really sad that w have more acres in lawn today then we do in growing food, and compounding that is the overuse of fertilizer, herbicides and insecticides on a residential scale.


It's called chemical mowing, basically a roundup mix weak enough to stunt the grass but not kill it, however overlaps would be a problem for sure.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Grateful11 said:


> I like the way you think. We look at like this, if it's green, as long as it's green whether it's a weed or whatever it'll be fine just mow it. We keep it mowed but don't care what's in it. I think ours has been fertilized once in 20 years, one pass with the spreader in the front yard and it was done, never again. Actually they do or did make a growth inhibitor.


A friend from the VFW keeps giving me zoysia plugs, slowly but surely its starting to take over, grows sideways more than up. He claims once established he only mows twice a month.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I like a beautiful lawn and try to keep one....very lush and thick and dark green....I overseed in mid-fall with Winning Colors fescue mix. I fertilize with 12-24-24 every 6-8 weeks and then it doesn't mow you to death....the fert blend does not last very long. Many folks comment on my lawn but I really do not work extremely hard on it as I do not have the time to have a lawn fetish. I typically mow once a week this time of year and about every ten days in summer.

Regards, Mike


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

For the folks who fertilize their lawns, I'm assuming you collect the cuttings rather than mulch them? I mowed my lawn for hay a few times and noticed a reduction in the quality from the material removed.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

slowzuki said:


> For the folks who fertilize their lawns, I'm assuming you collect the cuttings rather than mulch them?


Nope.

Regards, Mike


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

slowzuki said:


> For the folks who fertilize their lawns, I'm assuming you collect the cuttings rather than mulch them? I mowed my lawn for hay a few times and noticed a reduction in the quality from the material removed.


I though about doing this, but have a few questions:


How many tons to acre did you get?
More importantly, any ideas on how I can get my wife to go along with harvesting the lawn for hay? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sorry, just could not help myself.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Neighbors down the road a piece haven't mowed in weeks, thinking about asking if they want it baled, nice rescue about 2' high, a couple acres. My wife's sister asked her the other day if they had moved out or something


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

Just got my test score back from DEC (Dept. of Environmental Conservation) for my Pesticide Applicator's license. I'm good for another 3 years, now - after I send them $25.

Cost me $55 and 3 days of classroom work from 9 to 5 and a 4 hour test just to get to the point where I could send that extra $25...

Up here, if you rent acreage and apply herbicide/insecticide, etc. you MUST be certified.

All in all it was beneficial... made me blow out some of the cobwebs from the old brain as well as an appreciation for the different professions that are out there working every day spraying every thing from bed bugs to school playgrounds.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

May be from years and years of mulching or the alsike clover in with the grass, but mines more than lush enough, have to mow about every 4 days in the spring, once a week in the summer or it's too much for the mulching blades to handle and I'm still taking more than the recommended 1/3 off.


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

I read one time that it is not good for the animals to get feed derived from lawns. Something about how the plants are constantly in stress from the repeated mowing and thus a toxic chemical builds up in the sward.

I have no references or links to substantiate this though, just internet speak which is not worth much I guess, but it has always kept me from grazing my lawn, though with sheep (who graze close to the ground) my lawn is often taller then their pasture grass.


----------

